#   >   >   >      .    )

## *

!

  .
      16  .
, -     ,,,, ,     .
      ,     .
          , .    ,     , .           ,   .

 , ,     -  ,     ,   .

----------


## svetikkk

! :-)
 !   "" .   ,  :-)

----------


## *

, svetikkk !  :6: 
,   ,    ,      :    ,  ,   , ,   ,   ...

    .     ,        . 
     ,,,,     .      -  .
    8-9,     ,     .
     , .  ,  ,    ,, ,,.     ,     .       .. 

       ,    .     -   ? 
  ,         .
    ,      ..

----------


## 88

!

----------


## *

25 ,    ))))
     , ,   - ,,,,   . .         ,         ,   ,    ,        ..
    -  .. ,   ,  ...   ..
     , 4 ..   ,  ..    !!! 
 ,    ,   - ,    !!!
        ,   ...      .
   ,   ,       (        ,    ).
   ,  ,        .
 ,  ,    ,,,, .  ,    . 
    ..       ,   ..
 ,    ,  ...     !    ... 
   - ,,,,     , , , , , - ..
   ..
,,, - , -   ,      ,,.
,   .. ..

----------


## *

,       ,   ,     ,   - ..
        ..

      ,  ,    ,      .

----------


## *

-   ,,,,  ,  -  ,   ,     ,       .
     .
      ,    .       .   - ..  - ..)))
 .  : ,,     ?,, . ,,   ,, -..
 : ,,,   ?,, . ,,,, -    ,  .
,, .   ?,,
     . ,    ,        .      ,  ,         .

----------

.....)

----------


## China Man

, ,    :9:

----------


## Nata_kuz

!!! !

----------

